# xcode et subversion



## pbarthelemy (28 Juin 2007)

bonjour,

je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris comment mettre un projet xcode dans un repository subversion...

j'ai juste cliqué sur la racine de l'arborescence du projet, j'ai fait 'add to repository'
dans subversion, je me retrouve avec 3 fichiers:
philippe.pbxuser
philippe.perspective
project.pbxproj
est-ce normal d'avoir les 3 ?
visiblement, les 2 premiers sont liés à l'utilisateur et ne sont peut-être pas a partager via le SCM, non ??

merci,

--P


PS : je vends un Apple Newton en TBE....
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290132567882&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=019


----------



## Mala (28 Juin 2007)

Il suffit de créer un fichier de config qui ait le chemin suivant: "/etc/subversion/config"

Voici ce que contient le mien pour exemple...

```
[miscellany]
global-ignores = *.o *.lo *.la #*# .*.rej *.rej .*~ *~ .#* .DS_Store *.pbxuser build *.perspective *~.nib
enable-auto-props = yes

[auto-props]
*.pbxuser = svn:mime-type=application/octet-stream
```

global-ignores permet alors de définir tous les types de fichiers qu'on ne veut pas gérer en version.


----------



## Mala (29 Juin 2007)

pbarthelemy a dit:


> bonjour,
> visiblement, les 2 premiers sont li&#233;s &#224; l'utilisateur et ne sont peut-&#234;tre pas a partager via le SCM, non ??


Mais pour r&#233;pondre clairement &#224; la question. Oui, il n'y a pas de raison de les g&#233;rer en version.


----------



## tatouille (1 Juillet 2007)

http://www.lachoseinteractive.net/en/community/subversion/svnx/

ca marche pas mal m&#234;me si le gui est merdique et le code aussi ...

je me suis trop battu avec xcode 

th&#233;oriquement tu ne devrais pas versionner ces fichiers;  dans la pratique , ca ne change rien 
et la plupart si ce n'est tous les devs que je connaisse les passent en version


----------

